# Got My New Maine Coon Kitten



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Well she has finally arrived in her new forever home.
She has met most of the tribe.
She fell asleep on Elmo's nose this morning...silly fool just licks her gently.
Here name is Princess Sakari Of The Night. 
But we call her Sakari.


----------



## bolo (Nov 24, 2009)

Very Pretty !!!!

How old is she? She looks young.


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

What a stunner she is..congratulations on your new arrival.x


----------



## mlynnc (Aug 24, 2009)

Congrats on your new bundle of joy!  What a cutie!!!

Did you get her from a breeder?

She does look very, very young. Most MC's don't leave their Mom until they are 13 weeks old.

I don't really like being the first to say, but I don't think she has the characteristics of a Maine Coon either...


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Very pretty little girl, I think she is lovely looks cuddly


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks like a bit like a colourpoint. Gorgeous.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

mlynnc said:


> Congrats on your new bundle of joy!  What a cutie!!!
> 
> Did you get her from a breeder?
> 
> ...


Yes thank you she is rather lovely.
Yes she comes from a Maine Coon breeder of 14 years.
Seen both parents and all the brothers and sisters,ALL MAINE COONS.
I also have pedigree papers.
I love this forum.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Awwwwwwwwwww gorgeous x


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Yes thank you she is rather lovely.
> Yes she comes from a Maine Coon breeder of 14 years.
> Seen both parents and all the brothers and sisters,ALL MAINE COONS.
> I also have pedigree papers.
> I love this forum.


How old is she & I'm curious as to what colouring did the breeder register her as? She's very petite.


----------



## bolo (Nov 24, 2009)

Maine Coon Breeders should not release their kittens till they're 13 weeks and have had their jabs, but she really does look younger than that, i'd say 6-10 weeks max.

Sorry i'm not trying to discredit you or anything, just surprised how young she appears.


----------



## Lulusmum (Jan 15, 2010)

She is very pretty. What colour is she?


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Perhaps it's a photo the breeder gave.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Some members are so quick to judge.
The photo was taken ages ago on our first visit to the breeders.
She has been vet checked twice.
Everything in working order.
Dad was a Grey Smoke,Mum Brown Tortie.
Weight...inside leg measurements maybe?


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

What's Sakari's colour registered as? I can't work it out as it was developing in those photos. 

She's gorgeous but I can't figure that colour out! Never seen a Maine Coon that colour before.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

When people post pics of new kittens people ask questions! I am interested in knowing her colouring too cuz it looks v interesting because i've not seen one that colour before, that's all! What colour are her eyes, are they still blue? She looks like a seal/blue tabby tortie/tabby?! maybe with white. but then maybe not tabby as her tail has no rings.


----------



## bolo (Nov 24, 2009)

Look forward to seeing how she's developed, I bet she's even more gorgeous now !


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> When people post pics of new kittens people ask questions! I am interested in knowing her colouring too cuz it looks v interesting because i've not seen one that colour before, that's all! What colour are her eyes, are they still blue? She looks like a seal/blue tabby tortie/tabby?! maybe with white. but then maybe not tabby as her tail has no rings.


She reminds me of a Birman with her colouring & type at that age except her feet. Like a seal point.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She's such a cutie congratulations


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

she reminds me of a birman too, except for the feet, but she def has a maine coon ruff or whatever they're called, you can see it better in the 2nd photo.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

A very pretty kitty.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: oh dear lordy!! What a beautiful kitten :001_tt1:

I am in love Colsy!!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> she reminds me of a birman too, except for the feet, but she def has a maine coon ruff or whatever they're called, you can see it better in the 2nd photo.


Dunno. My Birman has the bigger ruff of the two breeds.

Really curious about her colour. Can only think she's a shaded silver.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Her paper say cream/smoke yes she still has blue eyes.
The other kittens in the litter were all different reds,tabbies,and other cream coloured one with red tipped ears.
She looked very similar to my cat but my kitten has smoke tips.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1:I think I might have to examine her more thouroughly, can you drop her off at my house and I will give her back when Im finished(honest I will:devil


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> :001_tt1: :001_tt1:I think I might have to examine her more thouroughly, can you drop her off at my house and I will give her back when Im finished(honest I will:devil


Would you consider a swap with Henrick, go on you know you want too.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Colsy said:


> Would you consider a swap with Henrick, go on you know you want too.


would Diesel do ??????????


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

tashi said:


> would Diesel do ??????????


Be round in about 4 hours ok


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Colsy said:


> Be round in about 4 hours ok


Have his bags packed


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

She is gorgeous. Can't wait to see more piccies of her growing up.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

OMG its like the gostappo on here!!  absolutely lovely Colsy she is gorgeous looking forward to more pics!! xxxx


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> OMG its like the gostappo on here!!  absolutely lovely Colsy she is gorgeous looking forward to more pics!! xxxx


Thank you suzy 
Its lucky i dont own doodles too...oh but i do lol


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Colsy said:


> Thank you suzy
> Its lucky i dont own doodles too...oh but i do lol


Shhhhhh is that name allowed around here! they are your pets hun and u love them thats all that matters in my eyesxxx


----------



## London Dogwalker (Oct 27, 2009)

Beautiful! Look forward to more pics.

Is it cheeky to ask how much you paid?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

oh wow, she is beautiful! And love her name!


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

such a beautfull cat your so lucky


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

London Dogwalker said:


> Beautiful! Look forward to more pics.
> 
> Is it cheeky to ask how much you paid?


About £350 ish oops dont tell.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

She is stunning she looks very much like a silver tortie maine coon i saw once


----------



## mlynnc (Aug 24, 2009)

Do you have any pictures of her with the rest of your gang??


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

mlynnc said:


> Do you have any pictures of her with the rest of your gang??


Not yet but i will try at the weekend


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

shes stunning!!


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

staceydawlz said:


> shes stunning!!


Thank you she is a little bigger now.
But she was the smallest in the litter.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Colsy said:


> Thank you she is a little bigger now.
> But she was the smallest in the litter.


She is a sweetie, her colouring is very pretty and I love her eyes, I wonder i they will stay blue or change colour later.

Very pretty little lady!

Izzie


----------



## ClaireSimmons (Aug 31, 2009)

She is beautiful, and I love her colouring


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Thought I'd just put some more recent pics on... slipped one of Tiggy in there as well..
(sorry...loads of photos)

I think I woke her up ?









Or Tiggy did?


















They get on really well




































but she'll happily play on her own..


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow, she's so petite! 

I don't see how her breeder sees cream. Silver shaded perhaps. Interesting that the dark colourings are coming out at the points. 

Gorgeous nonetheless.  Is she settling?


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

they are great pics  i can see tigsy likes the new baby


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

She's a cutie


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

OMG what a doll...beautiful x


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh my lordy she is just to die for!! please can i have her?


----------



## ManyPaul (Dec 7, 2008)

aw she is so pretty, and i love the two cats together :001_tt1:


----------



## London Dogwalker (Oct 27, 2009)

She is so gorgeous. 

*wants* :001_tt1:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

she looks so gorgoeus - and with that colouring (looks possibly torite shading to me - but that's phots on computers for you - never perfect) she would match my lot perfectly, I think you should give her to me!


----------



## Tom&Izzie'sMum (Jan 8, 2010)

:001_tt1:GORGEOUS!!!! I love her!!!!!!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwww she's purrrrrrrrfect :001_tt1: she could come & play with Louie & I promise to bring her home in time for her tea


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

she is one of the prettiest kitttens i have seen in ages, shes just beautiful,  you must be over the moon with her, xxxxxx


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

wow shes stunning :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## mlynnc (Aug 24, 2009)

awwww! :001_tt1:

How old is she at the moment?


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

She is 10 weeks old.
Before you all jump down my neck she has been vet checked twice,and is in perfect health.
I also asked if there was any laws in why they should not be sold until 13 weeks there is none.
So i will just love my kitten even if she is only 10 weeks old.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

She's absolutely gorgeous and so dinky


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

From what ive learnt they just have to be 13 weeks to be registerd - err i think - sorry on the thick pills this week - so might not be right - Enjoy


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh dear looks like i dont have the papers and she is not a maine coon!!!!
Thanks i dont know what she is then and i dont have the papers in front of me.
Should have really stuck to those lovely doodles psml :laugh:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Ah.

Perhaps that is why she looks like a Birman then.  Beautiful girl regardless. Enjoy!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Colsy said:


> Oh dear looks like i dont have the papers and she is not a maine coon!!!!
> Thanks i dont know what she is then and i dont have the papers in front of me.
> Should have really stuck to those lovely doodles psml :laugh:


why did you say she was  and then get moody when we asked questions seeing as she didn't look maine coon. i don't get it. very childish really.


----------



## Tiggertots (Jun 29, 2009)

Congratulations on your new addition Colsy, she is absolutely stunning :001_tt1: I'm very jealous!!!


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

No not childish...some of you are all experts on this thread.
I told you what she was and i have the papers.
Think how i must feel when some of you say no she is not a maine coon..etc.
But thank you everyone else for the lovely comments.
I bought her as a Maine Coon saw both parents,and all her brothers and sisters.
Now what else do i need to prove?


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

I love her:001_tt1: She is absolutley stunning, cant wait to see pics of her when she all grown up with lovely long hair and that cheeky Maine coon stare!!


----------



## red dogues (Nov 27, 2009)

she is sooooooooo lovely


----------



## London Dogwalker (Oct 27, 2009)

Colsy said:


> No not childish...some of you are all experts on this thread.
> I told you what she was and i have the papers.
> Think how i must feel when some of you say no she is not a maine coon..etc.
> But thank you everyone else for the lovely comments.
> ...


I just thought you were being sarcastic. 

People know your kitten better than you, and don't you forget that!  

You don't have to prove anything, don't feel like people are getting at you. :nonod:

Think it's the lack of smilies so people don't know how to take what you're saying. :thumbsup:


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

London Dogwalker said:


> I just thought you were being sarcastic.
> 
> People know your kitten better than you, and don't you forget that!
> 
> ...


LOl I do think you have a point with the smilies,it does break the ice and can help show what sort of message it is. Its so hard to read the context of peoples messages isn't it!!

At the end of day Colsy the kitten is gorgeous but it does sound as though you have been mislead by the breeders somewhat,but hey you love her and she is a little stunner so no harm done really! if you ever do want a maine coon to keep your girly company I can point you in the right direction of a fab breeder!

Izzie


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Lovely little Maine Coon, beautiful. I want her.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

So i have a kitten which i have seen at 2 weeks old feeding off her Mother,who is a Maine Coon.
All the kittens were well looked after and all certainly Maine Coons.
So where did this and the other kittens come from ???
Now there's a question


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I think she is a gorgeous choccie box kitten, definitely a heart stealer, but can I ask what papers did you get with her ? Did you have a registration slip from the GCCF, TICA or FIFE along with a pedigree ?


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Its possible that she had a different dad to her siblings, which is bizzare but true! 

I would definately ring the breeder back though, maybe she can answer some of your questions?

She is so gorgeous whatever the breed


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I know nothing about maine coons, but this is a good site with all the colou/pattern combinations they come in, it if helps :

Maine Coon Cat Club Gallery

There is a cream smoke shown on the smokes page :

SMOKES


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I no longer know when the OP is being sarcastic or not. I think there is no harm in people pointing out what is quite obvious from these photographs. No one has said anything but how gorgeous she is, anyway. As she is utterly stunning.

It doesn't matter what the kitten is as she is adorable & you will no doubt love her regardless & if you don't want to engage with the idea that the breeder may not have been 100% truthful then fair enough as she is gorgeous regardless as I say. 

That kitten, however, does looks like she has colourpoints (especially since she has blue eyes which are extremely uncommon in a Maine Coon that isn't pure white) & is a very small kitten for a Maine Coon even for 10 weeks. I can see lynx tips so don't doubt for a minute mum was Maine Coon but I am inclined to think that a stud that shouldn't have been there (Ragdoll, Birman..) was the father of this particular girl.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

am sorry i have to disagree with people who say she doent look like a maine coon. colsey said that the kit was 10 weeks old and a vast majority of MC kittens look like her one at that age also the more recent pics she looks like a silver tabby smoke mc which often resemble colour points at an early age


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

First of all, there is no such colouring as a silver tabby smoke.

This kitten is not a Maine Coon - it looks like a Birman and as Messyhearts said, unless the Maine Coon is white then it will not be blue eyed at this stage.

There are clear colour point markings which do not exist in the Maine Coon breed so either the mum isn't a Maine Coon or the Dad isn't a Maine Coon which makes this kitten a moggie, albeit a very cute one. As mentioned in the above posts, it is very possible that mum was mated with a birman/ragdoll accidentally at the same time as she conceived with a Maine Coon.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

sorry i meant silver shaded (which you DO get in maine coons)


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

ellie8024 said:


> sorry i meant silver shaded (which you DO get in maine coons)


You do get silver shaded yes but that doesn't explain the bright blue eyes at 10 weeks old and the fact that she doesn't look like a Maine Coon. She has a dark smudged nose, dark ears and a dark tail and no colour anywhere else other than some very faint tabby markings. Certainly not a cream smoke as she has been registered.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

FluffyCoonz said:


> You do get silver shaded yes but that doesn't explain the bright blue eyes at 10 weeks old and the fact that she doesn't look like a Maine Coon. She has a dark smudged nose, dark ears and a dark tail and no colour anywhere else other than some very faint tabby markings. Certainly not a cream smoke as she has been registered.


She has MC lynx tufts if you look closely. That's the only non-Birman feature I can see. Silver shaded was as close to a MC colouring as I could think.

She's beautiful anyway. :001_tt1:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

messyhearts said:


> She has MC lynx tufts if you look closely. That's the only non-Birman feature I can see. Silver shaded was as close to a MC colouring as I could think.
> 
> She's beautiful anyway. :001_tt1:


She does have ear furnishings but then so do a few of the slh breeds when they are young and if she does have at least one MC parent then this is a trait that I would expect to see anyway. I have seen a few silver shaded and they are mostly white in colour with a sort of silver mantle all over, not just on the points as in this case.

I won't dispute that she is beautiful but I definately feel that the new owner has been mislead, especially as there was another kitten in the litter with red points on his ears and there is no colouring that would explain that in a Maine Coon.


----------



## PinkPaws (Jan 4, 2010)

I agree with everyone else that she doesn't look like a Maine Coon. From the moment I saw the picture I thought she was a Birman. I don't know much about either breed so I wasn't shocked when I read that she was a Maine Coon, I just thought hmm my mistake. My OH came over and looked and said 'Is that a Birman?' and he doesn't know squat about cat breeds just that I was going to get a Birman before I got my Bengal.

She is so beautiful but it's awful when people aren't honest. Like some other people said it is possible that she has a different father to the rest of the litter and the breeders didn't know so that was no fault of their own apart from allowing their queen near other entire males while she was in heat. Either way I'm sure you'll love her just as much as a Maine Coon, I think the only thing that is a problem is how much you paid for a cross breed. Apart from that, and assuming she's a pet, there isn't really much problem.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

My boy is red silver shaded, I have posted a pic of him as a baby to show you the colour.


----------



## Tiggertots (Jun 29, 2009)

Izzie999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My boy is red silver shaded, I have posted a pic of him as a baby to show you the colour.
> 
> ...


What a stunning boy Izzie :001_tt1: I so wish we had a spare £400 to get a darling maine coon, oh well maybe someday


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Izzie999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My boy is red silver shaded, I have posted a pic of him as a baby to show you the colour.
> 
> ...


What an utter babe. :001_tt1:


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

The OP spent £350 for a MC - think she has been done!

I tend to agree that it does not look like a MC - the breeder should not have released the kitten at 10 weeks. it would surprise me if a GCCF or other registered breeder would do this.

Can the OP register the kitten as an owner with GCCF or other - it may be that cannot do this until proof of neutering. Breeder should be able to facilitate this. If not, then definitely got a lovely kitten that is not a MC.


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

She is absolutely gorgeous. Congratulations.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Hee hee doesn't only happen on The Dog Chat then


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Colsy said:


> Hee hee doesn't only happen on The Dog Chat then


Nooooooooooo! 

So many opinions, I have no idea to be honest, just keeping schtum!! She is very lovely.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Janee said:


> The OP spent £350 for a MC - think she has been done!
> 
> I tend to agree that it does not look like a MC - the breeder should not have released the kitten at 10 weeks. it would surprise me if a GCCF or other registered breeder would do this.
> 
> Can the OP register the kitten as an owner with GCCF or other - it may be that cannot do this until proof of neutering. Breeder should be able to facilitate this. If not, then definitely got a lovely kitten that is not a MC.


I think the OP said that she had papers but I'm not too sure if that was sarcastic. :huh:

I don't think the kitten could be registered with GCCF unless mum & dad were registered & the same breed with a certificate of mating but I am not too read up on the cans & can'ts of registering cats & kittens. Not that the paperwork matters too much for a pet only kitten.

It doesn't matter how much the kitten costs if the new owner thinks they are worth it. I'm just worried that this breeder is telling some porkies to sell kittens.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Tiggertots said:


> What a stunning boy Izzie :001_tt1: I so wish we had a spare £400 to get a darling maine coon, oh well maybe someday


Thanks Tiggertots! he is a very special boy! he turns 4 years old next month,I feel like he has been with me forever


messyhearts said:


> What an utter babe. :001_tt1:


Thanks Messyhearts! hope your gang are doing well

Izzie


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Colsy said:


> Hee hee doesn't only happen on The Dog Chat then



Is this a deliberate wind up then ? I think all people seemed to be concerned with is that you may have been deceived into paying alot of money for a kitten of a specific breed which she doesn't seem to be. I think if it were me I would be very annoyed with the breeder no matter how much I loved and wanted the kitten, but you don't seem to be bothered. Just more annoyed with everyone else trying to help you. If this is a wind up how sad to waste peoples time like that


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

I think your new arrival is a gorgeous specimen of a Maine Coon - you don't often see them with beautiful blue eyes; you lucky thing!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I do agree with the others - in that you have a real stunner of a kitten but she doesn't look like any MC I have actually seen! I do think the "breeder" has misled you and I can't help wondering if the "papers" are genuine. What is the breed number on the registration slip - and those of the parents if you have them - that should tell you what your girl is or at least the MC breeders on her could confirm the colour combination expected from the parents mating.

Whatever - I look forward to seeing more photos of her as she is an absolute doll!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Saikou said:


> Is this a deliberate wind up then ? I think all people seemed to be concerned with is that you may have been deceived into paying alot of money for a kitten of a specific breed which she doesn't seem to be. I think if it were me I would be very annoyed with the breeder no matter how much I loved and wanted the kitten, but you don't seem to be bothered. Just more annoyed with everyone else trying to help you. If this is a wind up how sad to waste peoples time like that


I really hope this isn't true. How cruel. 



Izzie999 said:


> Thanks Messyhearts! hope your gang are doing well
> 
> Izzie


They're grand, thanks for asking Izzie.  Hope your guys are well too. Your red silver boy is to die for. :001_tt1: Very jealous of him.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Saikou said:


> Is this a deliberate wind up then ? I think all people seemed to be concerned with is that you may have been deceived into paying alot of money for a kitten of a specific breed which she doesn't seem to be. I think if it were me I would be very annoyed with the breeder no matter how much I loved and wanted the kitten, but you don't seem to be bothered. Just more annoyed with everyone else trying to help you. If this is a wind up how sad to waste peoples time like that


You are very rude!
Really is there any need to talk to me like this?
All my papers are correct,i dont need them marked by the head teachers on this forum.
All the kittens were together when i saw them,i visited 3 times in the 10 weeks.
There were only Maine Coons in the house and they were indoor cats.
What else do i need to do DNA tests maybe.:nonod:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Colsy said:


> You are very rude!
> Really is there any need to talk to me like this?
> All my papers are correct,i dont need them marked by the head teachers on this forum.
> All the kittens were together when i saw them,i visited 3 times in the 10 weeks.
> ...


Most breeders take queens to stud elsewhere. It is probable that the stud in question wasn't a Maine Coon. Are you really not concerned that the kitten you brought home is not what the breeder said it is & more concerned that people here are pointing this out? It's not a slight on you, you know.

There have been a couple of very reputable & knowledgeable breeders of Maine Coons looking at this thread who have had input on it. The colouring of your girl (as gorgeous as she is) isn't genetically possible from two Maine Coons.


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

I think some posters on here are deliberately being very rude and aggressive in their manner... they will be expecting Colsy to provide the finer details next. Colsy didn't put this thread up to get slated and victimised so I suggest leaving their high horses in the fields and leave her alone!


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

messyhearts said:


> Most breeders take queens to stud elsewhere. It is probable that the stud in question wasn't a Maine Coon. Are you really not concerned that the kitten you brought home is not what the breeder said it is & more concerned that people here are pointing this out? It's not a slight on you, you know.
> 
> There have been a couple of very reputable & knowledgeable breeders of Maine Coons looking at this thread who have had input on it. The colouring of your girl (as gorgeous as she is) isn't genetically possible from two Maine Coons.


If a breeder has her own queen and stud why should they have to go elsewhere?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

:huh: Why is questioning your comment



Colsy said:


> Hee hee doesn't only happen on The Dog Chat then


rude ?   :nonod: :nonod:

Nothing explains your odd responses to others genuine attempts to help you, other than you are obviously more than happy to have been deceived :huh:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

ally said:


> If a breeder has her own queen and stud why should they have to go elsewhere?


They usually like new lines in their breeding. Many breeders with their own stud still occasionally go elsewhere to help with increasing a gene pool & it is entirely possible that someone with a Maine Coon stud could have a Birman or Ragdoll stud too that could have caught the guest.

There's also really no need to get aggressive. No one has been rude in their suggestions whatsoever. If it is genetically impossible it is genetically impossible.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

messyhearts said:


> I really hope this isn't true. How cruel.
> 
> They're grand, thanks for asking Izzie.  Hope your guys are well too. Your red silver boy is to die for. :001_tt1: Very jealous of him.


They are great,just planning my years shows, they are spread far and wide this year so may go to a few Tica's in Germany,its only a couple of hours away

Im glad you like Sandy! he is my baby!

Izzie


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

Saikou said:


> :huh: Why is questioning your comment
> 
> rude ?   :nonod: :nonod:
> 
> Nothing explains your odd responses to others genuine attempts to help you, other than you are obviously more than happy to have been deceived :huh:


Who says she's been deceived? You do get that coloured/marked MC... had one as a teenager myself. If Colsey is happy with her kitten that is all that matters.


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

messyhearts said:


> They usually like new lines in their breeding. Many breeders with their own stud still occasionally go elsewhere to help with increasing a gene pool & it is entirely possible that someone with a Maine Coon stud could have a Birman or Ragdoll stud too that could have caught the guest.
> 
> There's also really no need to get aggressive. No one has been rude in their suggestions whatsoever. If it is genetically impossible it is genetically impossible.


 Has anyone said it is genetically impossible? As for aggressive - I assume you're not talking about me.. I am not I am pointing out how some people are coming across as rude and aggressive.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Here are the posts by an experienced Maine Coon breeder on the genetics and type of the kitten:


FluffyCoonz said:


> First of all, there is no such colouring as a silver tabby smoke.
> 
> This kitten is not a Maine Coon - it looks like a Birman and as Messyhearts said, unless the Maine Coon is white then it will not be blue eyed at this stage.
> 
> There are clear colour point markings which do not exist in the Maine Coon breed so either the mum isn't a Maine Coon or the Dad isn't a Maine Coon which makes this kitten a moggie, albeit a very cute one. As mentioned in the above posts, it is very possible that mum was mated with a birman/ragdoll accidentally at the same time as she conceived with a Maine Coon.





FluffyCoonz said:


> You do get silver shaded yes but that doesn't explain the bright blue eyes at 10 weeks old and the fact that she doesn't look like a Maine Coon. She has a dark smudged nose, dark ears and a dark tail and no colour anywhere else other than some very faint tabby markings. Certainly not a cream smoke as she has been registered.


Here's where YOU started pointing out people being "rude & aggressive":



ally said:


> I think some posters on here are deliberately being very rude and aggressive in their manner... they will be expecting Colsy to provide the finer details next. Colsy didn't put this thread up to get slated and victimised so I suggest leaving their high horses in the fields and leave her alone!





ally said:


> Has anyone said it is genetically impossible? As for aggressive - I assume you're not talking about me.. I am not I am pointing out how some people are coming across as rude and aggressive.


To be quite honest, it doesn't matter at all if the OP doesn't care.


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

messyhearts said:


> Here are the posts by an experienced Maine Coon breeder on the genetics and type of the kitten:
> 
> Here's where YOU started pointing out people being "rude & aggressive":
> 
> To be quite honest, it doesn't matter at all if the OP doesn't care.


Just Google Maine Coons and you will find similar marked ones; your last point however is the best yet!


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

So the kitten was with its mum and brothers and sisters all maine coons all different colours.
All feeding off of mum how does this work then.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Colsy said:


> So the kitten was with its mum and brothers and sisters all maine coons all different colours.
> All feeding off of mum how does this work then.


What normally happens is mum is taken to a stud to mate. Most breeders don't have a stud. If she was unsupervised at the stud & if the stud's owner had a Ragdoll or Birman it is possible they could have mated with mum as well as the Maine Coon with kittens in the same litter having different dads.

No one is being rude or aggressive to you, Colsy, but the kitten has a colourpoint ie the tail, ears, nose & paws are darker than the main body like










That's a Birman kitten & looks remarkably similar to your beautiful baby. Yours does look a bit silvery but if mum is a Maine Coon then I would expect some colouration from mum but the colourpoint cannot come from a Maine Coon.

& Ally, Googling Maine Coons hardly constitutes proof of anything at all! I should hope a Maine Coon breeder with years of experience knows a bit more than a quick Google search on the image search engine. I'm now trying to replicate the possible search you've done & have yet to see a Maine Coon kitten that looks like this girl.

It's nothing to be concerned about it's just disappointing that the breeder didn't point out the blatantly obvious truth to you as accidents can happen.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

Regardless of anything else, it is not possible to get this colour kitten from the parents colours that you mentioned...grey smoke (which I assume is a blue smoke) and a brown tabby - it really isn't possible I'm afraid without a different parent in the mix somewhere.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

closing this thread now til I speak to the op


----------

